# these are the lyrics to...



## Jon in FL

Cum se zice in romana:

These are the lyrics to the song:  "Another year has gone by". 

My try: Acesta versul de cantecul, "Inca unul an a trecut"

Multumesc


----------



## anto33

Jon in FL said:


> Cum se zice in romana:
> 
> These are the lyrics to the song: "Another year has gone by".
> 
> My try: Acesta versul de cantecul, "Inca unul an a trecut"
> 
> Multumesc


 
Hello,
The verb is missing from your translation.
Acestea sunt versurile cântecului/melodiei „încă un an a trecut”.


----------



## Jon in FL

Imi pare rau,  Multumesc!!


----------



## OldAvatar

_A mai trecut un an_ is the correct expression...


----------

